# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  залипание курсора мыши

## Толик

Подскажите пожалуйста в чем причина следующего:
При работе за компьютером, не важно что делаешь (печатаешь, слушаешь музыку, работаешь например в adobe photoshop), с разной частотой и разным периодом залипает курсор мышки на несколько секунд.
При залипании проигрывается звук как будто флэшку вставили *Windows Hardware Insert.wav*, при *разлипании* звук как при отключении флэшки *Windows Hardware Remove.wav*
 (происходит это довольно быстро, потому эти два звука следуют друг за другом без задержки)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

1) в Диспетчере устройств нет конфликтов?
(особенно для HID-устройств)

2) Поотключайте "Специальные возможности"
(в Панели инструментов)

----------


## Толик

1) кофликтов нет
2) Специальные возможности - стоят только две галки на вкладке Общие
 Выдавать сообщение при включении режима
 Выдавать звуковой сигнал при изменении режима

----------


## Karlson

передерните мышку в другое гнездо. да и вообще все юсб соединения проверьте.
явный неконтакт где-то.

----------


## maXmo

По моему опыту – глючная мышка. Или пересади ещё на другую поверхность или почисти.

----------


## Karlson

> По моему опыту – глючная мышка. Или пересади ещё на другую поверхность или почисти.


 


> При залипании проигрывается звук как будто флэшку вставили.....при *разлипании* звук как при отключении флэшки


ты-дынь - бы-дынь  хардварные звуки, реакция на включение-отключение устройства. если б поверхность не нравилась, она бы молча спотыкалась...
 :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

это нормальная мышка бы молча спотыкалась. Хотя мою что-то уже давно не плющит, может, и правда что-то не контачило.

----------

